# Dumb Question about Jelly Bean 4.1.1



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone on the GNEX VZW using a AOSP rom of 4.1.1 been able to set ringtones of files stored on the SDCard? When I go to set a ringtone the only ones that appear are the ones in the System directory.

It's quite possible that JB has changed and is now only looking for certain directories on your SD Card, but just wondered if anyone else experienced this and fixed it.

Thanks and if its been asked before I'm sorry. I searched but not a lot came up about it.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I had es file explorer installed at one point and when I tried to select a ringtone it gave me a choice of choosing to use the system ringtones or search with es file explorer. Try installing that then trying again.


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

I recommend rings extended its free and by far the best option imo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> Has anyone on the GNEX VZW using a AOSP rom of 4.1.1 been able to set ringtones of files stored on the SDCard? When I go to set a ringtone the only ones that appear are the ones in the System directory.
> 
> It's quite possible that JB has changed and is now only looking for certain directories on your SD Card, but just wondered if anyone else experienced this and fixed it.
> 
> Thanks and if its been asked before I'm sorry. I searched but not a lot came up about it.


ringtones on sdcard don't show up at first but if you give it time afterwards for Android to build its databases it will work fine. I had this issue on ICS so nothing new to JB.

I have a ringtone that I have to set with each clean flash and it never shows up at first but later it does. You have to give media scanner time to fins your ringtones and notifications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

+1 for Rings Extended... works best and works everywhere!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with my ringtones showing up. I've kept my ringtones in the sdcard/ringtones directory this whole time and have never had a problem seeing them with ICS or JB ROMs.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

as already posted, i have ES file explorer installed and when i go to set a ringtone, alarm, or notification, i get the choice of using system sounds, or choosing from ES file explorer. never had an issue.


----------

